# i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?



## dbpaule (11. November 2009)

*i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

Hi zusammen,

ich kühle meinen 920er D0 mit nem Thors Hammer. Dran befestigt sind zwei CooLink SWiF 120-P, für genug Wind sei also gesorgt. Doch leider wird das gute Stück zu warm. Ich lass den stets bei 1,024V Vcore laufen und unter Last wird der dennoch über 65°C warm und im idle ist er auch nie kühler als 42°C. 
Was für Faktoren gibt es, die die CPU hitzköpfig machen? Gibt es Spannungswerte, die die CPU heiß laufen lässt und die das BIOS vielleicht auf "AUTO" stehen haben könnte? Ich habe lediglich die RAM-Spannung und die Vcore angepasst im Bios.

Wäre schön, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet!
*Montagefehler sind ausgeschlossen!*

MfG, Paule


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

Da es an der WLP nicht liegen kann, fällt mir auf die Schnelle nur der Airflow im Case ein.
Bekommt der Kühler auch genügend Luft?

Edit:
Es blasen doch beide Lüfter am Kühler nach hinten, oder?


----------



## dbpaule (11. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

Das zähl ich mal als Montagefehler 

Beide in eine Richtung und zwar raus aus dem Case! WLP nehm ich eigentlich seit Jahren immer die gleiche und hatte da noch nie Probleme. Und wenn ich ne andere nehme, sinds vielleicht 2-3°C weniger aber das ist noch lange nicht die Lösung des Problems!

LG, Paule


----------



## Udel0272 (11. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

Also ich find die temps eigt nicht zu hoch!!!!

N i7 mit oc hird halt recht heiss!!!!


----------



## dbpaule (11. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

Sowas von heiß? Hab vor mir nen Megahalems zu holen, aber ich befürchte, dass es nicht besser wird!

LG, Paule


----------



## Autokiller677 (11. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

Was heißt den höher als 65°?
Spezifiziert sind die i7's bis 100°, wenn der jetzt bis 70° geht ist das im Rahmen.


----------



## Alex--89 (11. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

hey hatte auch das Problem 
selber Prozessor und Kühler hab ma ein paar Bilder für dich vielleicht hilft es 
 der Kühler war einfach extrem Hügelig 

und schleifen ist schwierig wegen den headpips

Foto017.jpg

Foto006.jpg


----------



## dbpaule (11. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

Wie hast du das Problem gelöst? Höher als 65°C heißt bis zu 73°C bei 1750rpm mit zwei Lüftern. Das erwarte ich bei nem Boxed aber doch nicht bei nem 1A-Towerkühler!


MFG, Paule


----------



## Alex--89 (11. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

ja ich dachte wen ich den Plan schleife dann geht es aber hier siehst du das Ergebnis wo ich 0.4 mm abgenommen hatte (war aber immer noch nicht richtig Plan)

Foto037.jpg

und so sahen die Temperaturen aus (war natürlich noch nicht geschliffen)  Screenshot - gpu-cpu2.jpg


montiere dein kühler und demontiere ihn gleich wieder wen die wärmeleitpaste sich nicht richtig abgedrügt hat, wie bei meinem foto ist er uneben

oder nehme ein Lineal und leg es auf dem Sockel von dem kühler und hallte ihn gegen das licht wen dann das licht ungleichmäßig durch den Spalt schimmert ist er uneben 

und dann gibt es nur ein des ding zurück schicken und am bessten ein anderen nehmen z.B.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...-noctua-nh-d14-ein-gigant-allen-belangen.html

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/51606-usertest-thermalright-ifx-14-a.html


----------



## dbpaule (11. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

ICh hab ihn von Xigmatek direkt bekommen. Ich probier mal ne andere WLP. Wenn das nicht klappt, dann teste ich mal mit nem Zalman CNPS9900 gegen.

MfG, Paule


----------



## dbpaule (11. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

Der Thors Hammer ist tatsächlich die Quelle diesen Übels! Ich hab jetzt den Zalman CNPS 9900 erstmal drauf. Hab jetzt auf 3,8GHz bessere Werte als vorher im idle mit dem Xigmatek. Hätte das echt nicht vermutet. Die WLP war wirklich nur punktuell auf dem IHS.  Die Auflagefläche ist verdammt uneben. Werde mal mit Xigmatek telefonieren müssen!

MfG, Paule

P.S.: Sind 3,8GHz bei 1,23V OK?
P.P.S.: Warum hat mein i7 auch unter Höchstlast nen 21er Multi? Der 920er hat doch nur nen 20er Multi, oder?


----------



## steinschock (11. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

Musst du testen 1,2V sollte reichen wenn es ein D0 ist.
Das nennt sich Turbo-mode(21x) und ist standardmäßig aktiviert,
solange die Temps ok sind.
Vcore ca. 1,2V
VTT/QPI-DRAM 1,25V


----------



## onkel-bill (11. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

Hallo, bist Du Dir sicher, daß der Kühler richtig aufliegt?
Kontollier mal den Abdruck der Wärmeleitpaste!

@ Alex--89 sag mal irre ich mich, oder hast Du beim schleifen die Heatpipes "geöffnet"?
Auf Foto037 siehts schwer danach aus...?

Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## dbpaule (11. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

Ich weiß vom Turbo-Modus. Aber der taktet nie, nichtmal bei Prime, auf den 20er runter. Im BIOS kann ich den 21er Multi auch auswählen. Wenn ich den 20er nehme, dann zeigt CPU-Z das auch korrekterweise an, ebenso beim 21er. 

Turbo-Modus geht in zwei Schritten ganz normal hoch. CoreTemp zeigt auch an, dass der 920er ein ES sein soll.

MFG, Paule

P.S.: @Bill
Der Kühler ist so uneben, dass er eben nicht eben aufliegt, was ich auch an der WLP gesehen habe. Hab mich vielleicht eingangs schlecht ausgedrückt.


----------



## onkel-bill (11. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

Mach mal nen Screenshot von CPU-Z bitte....


----------



## Alex--89 (11. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

@ onkel-bill

das sieht nicht nur so aus die sind wirklich offen also der Kühler ist wohl defekt 

mfg alex


----------



## onkel-bill (11. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

@ Alex: dann ist der ja für die Tonne...


----------



## dbpaule (11. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

So, hier der Screenie:


----------



## Alex--89 (11. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

@ onkel-bill

hab schon einen gefunden der bezahlt mir 10,50 für den Kühler immer hin 

Link

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/75275-zu-wenig-waermeleit-paste-3.html


----------



## onkel-bill (11. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

Also, ist zwar nicht unbedingt zu vergleichen, aber so hab ich meinen C0/C1 getaktet:

182 x 20= 3640 Mhz 

Durch Turbomodus:

182 x 21= 3822 MHz

mit der Standart VCore 1,2875V stabil. Allerdings hab ich WaKü.
Dadurch bin ich auch unter Prime abseits der 75°C....
VTT hab ich allerdings auf 1,3V. 
@ Alex: ja ja Kupfer is teuer heut zu tage...  
@ Topic: für nen D0 sollten 1,2V wirklich reichen. Da haste bestimmt noch Spielraum zum optimieren. Was meinst mit "ES"?


----------



## dbpaule (11. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

Also bitte... zu wenig WLP wars nicht! Ebenso wars nicht zu viel. Wenigstens etwas werd ich ja wohl richtig machen .... 

Ich lass das alles erstmal so bit der Megahalems da ist!

LG, Paule

P.S.: Ich hab den 21er Multi im BIOS ja eingestellt... Und über 75°C war ich ja schon mit dem Thors Hammer (81°C).


----------



## onkel-bill (11. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

Welches Board? Kannst Du mit abgeschaltetem Turbo-Modus immer noch 21x auswählen. Sind die dann auch vorhanden?


----------



## Alex--89 (11. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

sorry das mit zu wenig WLP
sollt ein Link werden ist nicht richtig rüber gekommen
da hab ich des Problem mit dem unebenen kühler angesprochen und da will mir jemand den Kühler abkaufen also den defekten


----------



## dbpaule (11. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

Board ist das ASRock X58 Extreme. Auch bei abschaltetem Turbo Modus scheint der Multi der gleiche zu bleiben. Ich verstehs nicht so ganz... Aber naja, ich freue mich einfach über die Mehrleistung.

LG, Paule


----------



## onkel-bill (11. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

Warum nur "scheint"...?
Turbo aus, 21xMulti rein und starten...

Was mich noch interessieren würde: geht eventl auch n Multi über 21?
Dann wär´s ja fast n runterge*label*ter 950er...


----------



## dbpaule (11. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

Nicht nur scheint! Es ist so! Der 21er Multi läuft ohne Turbo-Modus! Nein, nen höheren Multi kann ich nicht anwählen im BIOS!

MfG, Paule


----------



## onkel-bill (11. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

Hmm seltsam... Einzige Erklärung für mich ist, das das BIOS zwar anzeigt, Turbo ist aus, ihn in Wahrheit aber angeschaltet läßt...

Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## onkel-bill (12. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

Guckst Du hier:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o.../74174-core-i7-920-und-der-multiplikator.html

Gruß 
onkel-bill


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (12. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

japp also ich hatte auch den thor's hammer drauf...war früher für mich der tollste kühler der welt. seitdem isses der megahalems  xDDDDDD der hammer bringts iwie nich so...


----------



## dbpaule (12. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

Schade eigentlich! Sieht nämlich sehr schick aus! Bin sehr gespannt was für eine Verbesserung der Megahalems im Vergleich zu meinem CNPS9900 bringt. Die Temps sind nämlich mit dem sehr gut, auch bei verringerter Drehzahl!

MfG, Paule


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (12. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*



dbpaule schrieb:


> Schade eigentlich! Sieht nämlich sehr schick aus! Bin sehr gespannt was für eine Verbesserung der Megahalems im Vergleich zu meinem CNPS9900 bringt. Die Temps sind nämlich mit dem sehr gut, auch bei verringerter Drehzahl!
> 
> MfG, Paule



also bei mir sind die temps auf 3,9ghz mit 1,23 volt so um die 65°C unter prime gehts ganz selten mal über 70.


----------



## Dicken (15. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

HDT Pipes sind genau genommen schlechte Heatpipes, denn durch das anschleifen oder anpressen der Heatpipes kann es zur Beschädigungen kommen. Daher wird man Solche Technik nicht bei Highend Kühlern finden. Die HDT Technik macht es möglicht mit billiger China Ware Leistungen abzurufen die vergleichbar sind mit Heatpipes aus Taiwan,Korea,Japan oder USA. Der größte Nachteil ist die starke Wahrscheinlichkeit der Inneren Verletzung der Heatpipe, das heißt das die Gitter Struktur gebrochen ist und daher der "Wärme Fahrstuhl" nicht mehr funktioniert. Zweites Problem ist, die Verformung am Boden. Die meisten dünnen Heatpipe Wände verformen sich und mit machen den Boden unplan. HDT Kühler sind noch nicht lange am Markt und haben keine Langzeit Studien hinter sich. Highend Marken Hersteller wie, Thermalright, Zalman, Noctua, Noiseblocker und Coolermaster machen einen großen Bogen um diese Technologie. Da diese meist keine Zwei Jahre durch hält. Jeder nutzer von HDT Kühlern sollte sein Kühl Setup Monatlich überprüfen um nicht Gefahr zulaufen das sein Kühler in der Kühlung versagt.

Wie gesagt in der EU ist der Kunde König, sollte am Kühler sich ein Defekt einstellen, sollten man diesen an den Händler oder General Importeur zurück geben.


----------



## dbpaule (15. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

Naja, so ganz gehe ich mit deiner Meinung nicht mit. Sicher, sind HDT-Kühler stärker von irgendwelchen Defekten betroffen, aber das macht die Kühler an sich nicht unbedingt schlechter. Nehmen wir da mal EKL. Bisher hatte ich noch keinen EKL-Kühler, der defekt oder makelbehaftet war. Und die nutzen mMn alle die HDT-Technik. Ich muss aber auch eingestehen, dass ich eher der Verfechter des klassischen Designs bin. Da sticht für mich besonders der CNPS9900 von Zalman, der Megahalems und der IFX-14 hervor. Allesamt brauchen die HDT-Technologie nicht! Das ist ein Aspekt, der deine These bestätigt. Nun gilt es doch eigentlich herauszufinden, wie qualitativ hochwertig HDT-Kühler im Vergleich sind zu non-HDT-Kühlern. Da müsste man dann wohle je 5 Vertreter zersägen und ein Blick ins Innere wagen, sonst könnte man nur produktspezifische Aussagen treffen.

In meinem bald anlaufenden CPU-Kühler-Roundup sind Mugen2, Prolimatech Megahalems, CNPS9900, Noiseblocker Twintech und (tada) Xigmatek Thors Hammer vertreten. Ich prüfe die Kühler auf Herz und Nieren. Das heißt, nicht nur verschieden Lüfter ranhängen und Temps ablesen, sondern auch die Funktionsweise näher betrachten und wie effizient das ganze abläuft. Vielleicht willste ja mithelfen. Zufällig bin ich in Teltow bei Berlin beheimatet. Da könnten wir zusammen dran arbeiten, wenn du magst.

LG, Paule

P.S.: PN bei Interesse bitte!
P.P.S.: Dein Beitrag im Bilderthread ist echt interessant. Schöne Replikate von EKL...


----------



## Dicken (15. November 2009)

*AW: i7 920 mit Thors Hammer zu heiß?*

EKL ist eine Deutsche Firma hat keine eigene Produktion. Auch Xigmatek ist eine Handelsfirma in Taiwan und hat keine Produktion. Beide Hersteller kaufen laut dieser beiden Firmen dort ein. Ich kann nur wiederholen was die Vertrieber der China Firmen behaupten. Die behaupten EKL und Xigmatek sowie Sunbeam kaufen dort ein.

Das aufsägen von Heatpipes wird kein Ergebniss bringen... Erstes gibt es unterschiedliche Bauarten. Ingesammt gibt es nur 5 Hersteller Länder, die unterschiedliche Bauarten entwickelt haben. Die HDT ist eigentlich keine Technologie, den hier bei werden minderwertige China Heatpipes zusammen gepresst und angeschliffen. Dabei entstehen viele Problem bei der Produktion. Es kommt zu sehr viel auswurf. Hauptproblem ist die beständigkeit. Wie sicher schon viele User von HDT Kühlern gemerkt haben, sind dieser nicht solange in der Lage Top Performance abzurufen wie zum Beispiel Powder Heatpipes aus Taiwan und Amerika welche in Thermalright und Prolima verbaut werden. Ammoniak oder Wasser Heatpipes welche oft in China hergestellt werden sind von Leistung her sehr benachteiligt daher hat sich eine ganze Industrie was einfallen lassen,
wie man die Spitzen Heatpipes aus Japan,Amerika und Taiwan vom Markt verdrängen kann. Die HDT Technologie wenn man das überhaupt so nennen darf - leistet seinen Beitrag dazu das 1 USD Dollar Heatpipes verkauft werden können. Die Japan und Amerikaner können darüber nur Lächeln. Weil deren Heatpipes auch ohne Direct Touch diese Leistung verbingen können. Und nur rein aus Garantie und Sicherheitsgründen nicht diese Verbiegen ihrer Heatpipes vornehmen.


----------

